# Dog food?



## sickdog19 (Mar 24, 2011)

I been feeding my 10 month GSD Puppy Chow. I think he don't like it, because when its feeding time i shake the bowl he runs to me, i put it down he smells it and walks away. Then comes back and eats it but don't finish it. I feed him 2 cups per meal but he only eats half. Is there any other Brand of puppy food that i could try? Or its just normal for puppies?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Puppy Chow isn't a very good food. There are hundreds of threads here on dog food. Feeding Our Puppy - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Try to feed the best quality you can afford. I like Orijen Large Breed Puppy. Some other good brands.. Wellness Supermix LBP, Blue Buffalo LBP. I have heard good things about Costco's brand Kirkland and 4Health available at Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

sickdog19 said:


> I been feeding my 10 month GSD Puppy Chow. I think he don't like it, because when its feeding time i shake the bowl he runs to me, i put it down he smells it and walks away. Then comes back and eats it but don't finish it. I feed him 2 cups per meal but he only eats half. Is there any other Brand of puppy food that i could try? Or its just normal for puppies?


Anything made by purnia is bad. SAGELFIN is correct, feed the best dog food that you can afford..Many well argue with my list and where I place certain brands, but this is how I see and yes I have and do review dog foods.

*The A list*
*1. **Orijen*
2. Acana, Ranchlands, pacifica & grassland Only.
3. Horizon Legacy
4. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5. GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
6. Fromm, 4 star.
7. Merrick, grain free
8. Wellness Core
9. Blue Wilderness
10. Acana, the rest of Acana products.
11. Artemis
*The B list*
1. GO, the rest of their products.
2. The rest of Merrick
2. Evangers
3. Timberwolf
4. Fromm, the rest of their products.
5. Instinct
6. Wellness *super 5 mix*
7. Now, Grain free. 
8. Solid Gold
9. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
10. Pinnacle
11. Natures Logic
12. First Mate
13. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!
14. Now, the rest of their products.

*The C list*
*1. **Nutrisource*
*2. **Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul*
*3. **Exclusive*
*4. **Pure Vita*
*5. *Canidae, Grain Free ALS, Only.
*6. **Wellness *
*7. **Earthborn*
*8. **Evo*
*9. **Annamaet*
*10. **Organix*
*11. **Natural Balance, not all are good!*
*12. **Whole Earth farms, this well move up!*
*13. **Premium Edge*


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm feeding Kirkland adult chicken and rice and my 4 month old seems to like it and do well on it. The food is pretty good for the price ($20 for 40lb).


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

If you are cost conscious, go with the Kirkland. It's supposed to be pretty decent food. 

Otherwise, go to the local pet store and see what they carry. Petco carries wellness and my older dog loves Wellness Core.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

BGSD said:


> I'm feeding Kirkland adult chicken and rice and my 4 month old seems to like it and do well on it. The food is pretty good for the price ($20 for 40lb).


where are you getting this food, that is a great price, most dog foods i have been looking at average $1-2 a pound (when bought in bulk)


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> where are you getting this food, that is a great price, most dog foods i have been looking at average $1-2 a pound (when bought in bulk)


Kirkland is Costcos brand which is made by someone else for Costco


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for your list. its greatly appreciated and the research you put into it. I am picking up my pup next Friday and would appreciate your thoughts on what I wrote below. Thanks in advance.

My concern with great foods is that they are mostly based on food quality not safety. As I search websites of food manufacturers. they mostly do not talk about the testing they do for food control. Poisons and other things. Also they fail to talk about where the ingredients come from. They always tell
you where the meats come from, not the other ingredients. TOTW and Orijen in specific I couldn't find anything. Maybe I am missing that on the sites. 

The only site I found such info is natural balance which you give a C to. Which of their foods would be a good one since you wrote all are not good? I am impressed with how much they test for and its easier to get than Orijen. Also TOTW which I like, seems to be not good for puppies so I do not want to switch foods 12 months down the road.





> =3ToesTonyismydog;2127415]Anything made by purnia is bad. SAGELFIN is correct, feed the best dog food that you can afford..Many well argue with my list and where I place certain brands, but this is how I see and yes I have and do review dog foods.
> 
> *The A list*
> *1. **Orijen*
> ...


----------

